# To mobil 1 users



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

I know a lot of you use it. go to pepboys as I did today and buy a cool car calender for 1 dollar and you will have a coupon inside saying "Buy 3 quarts of Mobil 1, get 3 quarts free" coupon. So you get a quartz of mobil 1 for 2 dollars.

good luck


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

it's funny you say that, my seven year old son asked me for that caleder for x-mas, I guess I should of gotten it for him. Instead I got him a Jesse James calender from discovery for like $20.00. STUPID ME!!


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> it's funny you say that, my seven year old son asked me for that caleder for x-mas, I guess I should of gotten it for him. Instead I got him a Jesse James calender from discovery for like $20.00. STUPID ME!!


lol, that sucks. But thats awesome thats for the info, znamya. :thumbup:


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

znamya said:


> I know a lot of you use it. go to pepboys as I did today and buy a cool car calender for 1 dollar and you will have a coupon inside saying "Buy 3 quarts of Mobil 1, get 3 quarts free" coupon. So you get a quartz of mobil 1 for 2 dollars.
> 
> good luck


Damn i just bought and put in 4 qts yesturday :jawdrop:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool deal !! Thanks buddy ! I only use Mobil 1, each quart is $4.99 and the Mobil 1 filter is $10.99 sometimes $9.99 but it's good stuff.


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

znamya said:


> I know a lot of you use it. go to pepboys as I did today and buy a cool car calender for 1 dollar and you will have a coupon inside saying "Buy 3 quarts of Mobil 1, get 3 quarts free" coupon. So you get a quartz of mobil 1 for 2 dollars.
> 
> good luck



by the way, this coupon is valid until december 31,2005 so you can buy 10 calender and you can have your oil for 2005 for half price. Also there is a coupon for chevron techron fule additive, buy one get one free.

Also for the guy who pm'd me and asked whether I got commission from every calander sold, NO and pepboys also doesnt get a penny(I have nothing to do with pepboys and I dont prefer them because they are a little more expensive than walmart) all money goes to charity MADD.


----------

